# Soon i am leaving this place forever and delete my account :)



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,

this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago







before that i always was coping with my high ego that i look fine enough , but after using truerateme i found this site, ''looksmax'' it was the site i always was searching for because i always wanted to improve myself like watching teachingmenfashion, teeth whitening but never wanted lose weight (lol), because grewing up with croocked teeth , an unibrow and being the fat kid wasnt doing me favors at my younger years and already found out that people treat you better if you look better. 

Atleast i didnt change something and thats my positivity and happyness in real life , i always was a happy kid even before this site , a friend once said to me that he was really proud to me that i changed my looks but was even more proud that i stayed the same guy , and thats maybe the best compliment i heard in my life 






_the average looksmax user here_



:But lars?! what are you gonna do with your weirdass side profile?

To be honest i think i need to accept myself with that side profile and be happy what i already have and achieved through looksmaxxing , I wanted to looksmax for the social benefits (because looks open doors and personality keeps you inside) and for myself, and i already got to the point i am happy with myself, the only thing i am focussing on is @eduardkoopman amazing anti aging regime to maintain looks and going to the gym 6 times a week. 

but again a big thankyou to everyone and hope everyone is going to achieve self acceptance and leaving this place in the end ❤️

but this place will forever stay in my heart 

lersenove


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 18, 2021)

sad... now im the only truecel left


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 18, 2021)

>Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego
What the fuck ?
You one of the nicest users here, Chad

Really hope you ascend and do well


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego
> What the fuck ?
> You one of the nicest users here, Chad
> 
> Really hope you ascend and do well


aww thanks man! but sometimes i also spammed my pics to get validation and that was not nice to do


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jun 18, 2021)

One of the last quality upright users here, you will succeed in life I'm sure


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 18, 2021)

sweet precious lersbreh 🥰


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> One of the last quality upright users here, you will succeed in life I'm sure


i hope you too buddy ❤️


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't care and didn't read


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Knight said:


> Don't care and didn't read


thanks for the bumo❤️


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 18, 2021)

Chad


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


PM the instagram @ lars bro


I will also delete my account when @LondonVillie deletes it too


----------



## chadison (Jun 18, 2021)

Same here after I post my gymcel thread next week. No benefit from staying here any longer, for either of us. Good luck in your future


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> Same here after I post my gymcel thread next week. No benefit from staying here any longer, for either of us. Good luck in your future


thanks man!! how is the rhino going? and i wish you also a great future ❤️


----------



## Jagged0 (Jun 18, 2021)

N


larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


not one of the only sane users. brother u will forever be missed and have a place here


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 18, 2021)

Good luck with life bro. Been mirin your positivity since I first encountered you here.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 18, 2021)

@eduardkoopman anti aging stack is very important. imaging leaving looksmax without saving it


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> N
> 
> not one of the only sane users. brother u will forever be missed and have a place here


aww thanks man appreciate it <3


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> Good luck with life bro. Been mirin your positivity since I first encountered you here.


also good luck with your life bro we gonna make it❤️


----------



## chadison (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> thanks man!! how is the rhino going? and i wish you also a great future ❤️


My nose is significantly better, the surgeon did what he said he would, and actually even more. It kind of looks like yours except a bit less width. I went from a 5.5ish to 6.25/10 facially just because of it.


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> My nose is significantly better, the surgeon did what he said he would, and actually even more. It kind of looks like yours except a bit less width. I went from a 5.5ish to 6.25/10 facially just because of it.


i am really happy for you bro! and yes i really liked the after morph pic and still mirin your nice eye color


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 18, 2021)

You unironacally Chad 
Dont know why you waste time here


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 18, 2021)

You know you could have been a cocky Chad after you soft maxxed, but you decided not to be that and to be a genuine good man.

You could have ripped people apart on this forum to feed your ego and self esteem but you chose not to do that.

You are a mature young man, and while I've never interacted with you that much on this forum, barely knew you personally BUT......

Everytime I read something from you or about you, I just was very surprised that you didn't end up a narcy Chad, you were right in saying you've never said anything bad here about anyone or anything and you used this site for its purpose. Many people here just become bitter incels.





All the best larsanova,


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.


good, and true that. imo, looking back. Softmaxing should be able to finish fully within 2 years time. if one is not fully softmaxxed within 2 years time, WTF????? Than only hardmaxxing, can get one better looks, or one may better leave a looksmaxxing place for personal use. One can stay to give help, ratings, advice, maybe.


larsanova69 said:


> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago


Male (and female) ego and laziness, are imo the biggest hindrance for ascendings and fully looksmaxxing.
The ego is fragile. But one needs to in some sense, kill the ego around it. And view oneself, like one views and object oe tries to make as good looking as possible.

When male ego gets in the way, stuff, copes, and denials like this happen.








Reminder why most men don't looksmax


Most Red and Blue Pillers. Their ego, just can't handle going full analytical on your face and facial flaws. For example. Alexander Grace, has no problem (and other men neither). To tell men, their game, or alphaness, or personality flaws. Nor share his own game flaws. But the looks flaws...




looksmax.org






larsanova69 said:


> , I wanted to looksmax for the social benefits (because looks open doors and personality keeps you inside) and for myself, and i already got to the point i am happy with myself, the only thing i am focussing on is @eduardkoopman amazing anti aging regime to maintain looks


thanks.


----------



## gamma (Jun 18, 2021)

why deleting the account? you can just leave and come here once a month


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 18, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> @eduardkoopman anti aging stack is very important. imaging leaving looksmax without saving it


 thanks.


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> thanks.


do you have a link?


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> why deleting the account? you can just leave and come here once a month


yeah maybe i just logout and comeback once a month to help others


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You unironacally Chad
> Dont know why you waste time here


no man i am lersenove


Aquiillaxo said:


> You know you could have been a cocky Chad after you soft maxxed, but you decided not to be that and to be a genuine good man.
> 
> You could have ripped people apart on this forum to feed your ego and self esteem but you chose not to do that.
> 
> ...


really nice to read that thanks bro ❤️


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> do you have a link?











Old peoples. Muh current old age stack, fighting aging. Anti aging stack discussions


This is muh current stash, that = age related. Open for inputs, opinions, etc Skin collagen and discolorations * tretinoin (collagen, skin thinning, discolortaion) * Nicotinamide serum (skin discoloration) * will be added soon: GHK-cu * essential oils/amino acids. (loss of fatcells volume) *...




looksmax.org


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 18, 2021)

itisogre said:


> sad... now im the only truecel left


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 18, 2021)

Good luck Larsanova. Hope you do well in your life.

You are one of the best users on this forum because

1. you actually looksmaxx

2. You aren't an edgy incel like many here. You have a good, positive attitude. You are friendly.


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Good luck Larsanova. Hope you do well in your life.
> 
> You are one of the best users on this forum because
> 
> ...


thanks wallenberg! you also always was nice to me❤️


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 18, 2021)

shitpost


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> shitpost


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


See you in a few weeks.


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2021)

Bill Bruce said:


> See you in a few weeks.


hahahah see you on discord soon


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 18, 2021)

It's truely the end of an era


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jun 18, 2021)

Good luck out there son


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 18, 2021)

Such a nice guy, ur future girlfriends will hate you guts. Goodbye, man. We should meet-up someday xd


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 18, 2021)

I did not know you but you are a very positive and humble guy despite mogging half of the forum, gl brother


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 18, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Good luck Larsanova. Hope you do well in your life.
> 
> You are one of the best users on this forum because
> 
> ...


>2. You aren't an edgy incel like many here. You have a good, positive attitude. You are friendly.

This


----------



## Sentry (Jun 18, 2021)

Good luck your one of the looksmax legends like salludon or amnesia.i hope to looksmax to your level one day.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 18, 2021)

lars nee alsjeblieft blijf


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


hope u have a nice life and always be positive and happy

it was good to have you here


----------



## TRNA (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


this place served it's purpose and now you're moving on, I'm doing the same, @Gargantuan, @Kingkellz ban me


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 18, 2021)

What you think about foids? Are you still  when with foids? Are they as bad as  claims?
I am assuming you have some real life experiences?


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 18, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


You better not leave. If you try it I'll track your butt down and bring you back here. Better think real hard about it. You like the thought of sitting in front of a computer every day, naked, being forced to type out posts and threads at gunpoint?


----------



## Preston (Jun 18, 2021)

Once I start college I'm deleting my account too


----------



## AcneScars (Jun 19, 2021)

Sad shit man. He’s probably already left but oh well it is what it is


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jun 19, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> 2. You aren't an edgy incel like many here.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 19, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Sad shit man. He’s probably already left but oh well it is what it is


Larsanova went back to kerala  his homeland


----------



## Salludon (Jun 19, 2021)

Nooo pls don’t leave me alone with these autists, my swete lerseneva


----------



## Lars (Jun 19, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> What you think about foids? Are you still  when with foids? Are they as bad as  claims?
> I am assuming you have some real life experiences?


I dont blame them, if they have alot of choises ofcourse they go for the best my standarts also went up alot and my opinion about woman didnt change i still find them normal but atleast they are on average way more friendly to me


----------



## Lars (Jun 19, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Sad shit man. He’s probably already left but oh well it is what it is


Not yet i am now saving all the good info this week


----------



## ascentium (Jun 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...



Genio awaits you Chad


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 19, 2021)

RIP. 
nice knowing you chad


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Jun 19, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> RIP.
> nice knowing you chad


Was nice knowing you man


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jun 19, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/threads/larsanovamaxx-mega-thread.175587/<---------- my looksmax journey

they need to add this to the best of the best in your memory


----------



## Lars (Jun 19, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/larsanovamaxx-mega-thread.175587/<---------- my looksmax journey
> 
> they need to add this to the best of the best in your memory


Aaah that would be nice


----------



## AcneScars (Jun 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Not yet i am now saving all the good info this week


Will you stay on discord?


----------



## one job away (Jun 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> The one thing i can say is a big thank you to everyone here❤️,
> 
> this site legit changed my life for the better, but now covid is almost over i am also leaving this place behind to enjoy life at the fullest.
> Sometimes i was acting like an asshole with my high ego here but one thing i learned after shaving my head is that ego is one of the worst thing to have when looksmaxxing, you need to accept your flaws and work on them, my ego broke when i got bad ratings at r/truerateme 2 years ago
> ...


Then leave. The more people stay the more this place is becoming like a social circle. Leave asap.


----------



## Lars (Jun 19, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Will you stay on discord?


Hmmm maybe i think i just logout here for now and maybe come back once in a month to help other people in dm


----------



## AcneScars (Jun 19, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hmmm maybe i think i just logout here for now and maybe come back once in a month to help other people in dm


I see. Never interacted with you much since I lurked for a long time but you were one of my favs here.
Goodbye and I hope you get what you want in life


----------



## Lars (Jun 19, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I see. Never interacted with you much since I lurked for a long time but you were one of my favs here.
> Goodbye and I hope you get what you want in life


Aahww thanks man❤️ i wish you also good luck in life


----------



## Edgar (Jun 20, 2021)

Yeah right


----------



## Celexawer (Jun 20, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hmmm maybe i think i just logout here for now and maybe come back once in a month to help other people in dm


+1 chad


----------



## mogstar (Jun 22, 2021)

We didn’t interact much but I still liked u anyways


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jun 22, 2021)

Good riddance.


----------



## N1c (Jun 22, 2021)

It is sad that you are leaving but if it makes you happier it makes me happier take care my friend


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 22, 2021)

veel succes bro en bedankt voor alles


----------



## Lars (Jun 22, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> veel succes bro en bedankt voor alles


Jij bedankt manbro❤️


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> veel succes bro en bedankt voor alles





larsanova69 said:


> Jij bedankt manbro❤️


Noooo jullie zijn allebei aan het ascenden en ik ben hier alleen


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 22, 2021)

goodbye chad, you've transcended us normies


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 22, 2021)

GODmaxxing said:


> Noooo jullie zijn allebei aan het ascenden en ik ben hier alleen


deze week gaan de clubs bij mij weer open ik ga denk ik ook mijn acc verwijderen heb geen zin om hier weer de hele zomer te rotten


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> deze week gaan de clubs bij mij weer open ik ga denk ik ook mijn acc verwijderen heb geen zin om hier weer de hele zomer te rotten


Clubs zijn bij nog niet geopend maar ik ga account deleten deze week ergens. Ben klaar met middelbare. BOTB is toch open dus kan peaken als ik ooit wil


----------



## Lars (Jun 22, 2021)

GODmaxxing said:


> Clubs zijn bij nog niet geopend maar ik ga account deleten deze week ergens. Ben klaar met middelbare. BOTB is toch open dus kan peaken als ik ooit wil


Huh is die open


----------



## Lars (Jun 22, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> deze week gaan de clubs bij mij weer open ik ga denk ik ook mijn acc verwijderen heb geen zin om hier weer de hele zomer te rotten


Precies we weten alles wat we moeten doen met looksmaxxen nu is het maar tijdsverspilling


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jun 22, 2021)

itisogre said:


> sad... now im the only truecel left


Am i a joke to you


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Jun 22, 2021)

You truly ascended and made it out bro
You deserve it all
Congrats


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 22, 2021)

Definitely one of the better users even though I am very envious of your easy ascension (only softmaxxing).
Ngl tho have always been mirin the chad mindset, positives me brutally.

You will have a mogger future


----------



## Hozay (Jun 22, 2021)

You're a good guy, good luck dude.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jun 28, 2021)

lersernerver don't leave, alteast leave your discord info behind before you do


----------



## goat2x (Jul 6, 2021)

i literally saw you posting like 2 minutes ago


never began


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Jul 11, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> @eduardkoopman anti aging stack is very important. imaging leaving looksmax without saving it


Can you send a link? Can't find it.


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

goat2x said:


> i literally saw you posting like 2 minutes ago
> 
> 
> never began


hahahaha no larsanova is gone he sold his account


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 11, 2021)

imagine believing this


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> hahahaha no larsanova is gone he sold his account


Sure bro because of that you still have the same pfp


----------



## Haven (Jul 11, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Looksmax members leaving left and right. Site gonna be dead soon.


No there are new subhuman retardeds like you


----------



## Umbra (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey lars, i heard perms don't damage the hair if it's thick and has good density, what do you think about that? Or you got naturally curly hair?
Bcs i want to enhance my 2a/2b hair by perming it but i dont want it to be fucked in the long run. And shampoo routines , nopoo, curly girl method didnt do shit for me tbh , waste of time and money


Another user that isn't deranged and delusional (6'5 or death, 8/10 is an incel etc) leaving this site, you're doing the right decision by leaving this toxic dump, i will get more info to continue my looksmaxing journey and then i will leave



-''greycel''


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

Umbra said:


> Hey lars, i heard perms don't damage the hair if it's thick and has good density, what do you think about that? Or you got naturally curly hair?
> Bcs i want to enhance my 2a/2b hair by perming it but i dont want it to be fucked in the long run. And shampoo routines , nopoo, curly girl method didnt do shit for me tbh , waste of time and money
> 
> 
> ...


i got natural curly hair myself friend


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 11, 2021)

Cya, man.


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 11, 2021)

You actually leaving fr ?


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You actually leaving fr ?


no decided to be way less here because this site keeps me disicplined and can ask all questions with fast good answers instead of reddit waiting 5 hours for 2 replys


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 11, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> no decided to be way less here because this site keeps me disicplined and can ask all questions with fast good answers instead of reddit waiting 5 hours for 2 replys


Good


----------

